# Hocking River lately



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody been fishing the hocking lately? How’s the fishing and water conditions? Was thinking about taking my son down there for a day next week


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Was just there… conditions looked great… although I should have brought a boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

River is perfect right now.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks. I fished it a ton when I went to school there and plan on taking my son for a day of fishing


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Well with the rain we never made it there. Hoping to head down and camp the 19th-20th


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

Fished it yesterday and caught a smallie that fought really really hard… the water moves quick in that stream… they’re strong little guys

Had to really finesse a weighted wacky rig senko in bass color to trigger any bites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It’s up and muddy today


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Not much rain after today think it will be good for next weekend?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

How’s it looking after last weeks rain?


----------

